# Project: Nissan Primera (Skymera)



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

This is being posted for a friend of mine from the UK. You guys have got to check out his "Skymera". www.skymera.net


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice job


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

that is some very very good work. wish i had the money to do something like that


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

One word...WOW.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

that owns everything i've ever seen


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

holy damn.
A compact skyline sedan (the regular skyline sedan is sorta largeish).

Seth


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats very nice.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

are they gonna make a GT-R version of the current skyline? (our G35, right?)


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Too bad this car wasnt really in production, a mini-me skyline...


----------

